# It'll do I guess..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Since I got rid of the Speedster I suddenly fancied a flat white. Sod's law isn't it. I've got my La pavoni and Niche at my other half's but I'm a bit stuck at mine. So for the moment it's a jar of Polish instant stuff and whisked a bit of fresh milk up..

Came out not too bad :classic_cool:










Beggars can't be choosers I guess.. :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

And I guess that's just a wee espresso machine shaped kettle there blurred in the background that you used for your instant 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

christos_geo said:


> And I guess that's just a wee espresso machine shaped kettle there blurred in the background that you used for your instant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is it, Oh I didn't notice.. Wonder how that got there.. :classic_rolleyes: :classic_laugh:


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

What's your cleaning regiment for the whisk?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

B-Roadie said:


> What's your cleaning regiment for the whisk?


 Dishwasher for 2 hours on a full cycle. :good:


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Dishwasher for 2 hours on a full cycle. :good:


 Do you descale afterwards? I've read mixed opinions on whisk descaling.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

B-Roadie said:


> Do you descale afterwards? I've read mixed opinions on whisk descaling.


 A slice of lemon in the dishwasher counteracts any amount of scale I throw at it. Citric acid you see.. Smart eh? :classic_cool:


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

christos_geo said:


> And I guess that's just a wee espresso machine shaped kettle there blurred in the background that you used for your instant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like a slayer shaped kettle to me????


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Fez said:


> Looks like a slayer shaped kettle to me😂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just because poison is readily available doesn't mean you have to take it...  - what a waste of good milk....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Just because poison is readily available doesn't mean you have to take it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know. Inka is made from wheat as well, not a single coffee bean has passed by it. It's a bit like flavourless Horlicks, but what can you do.. Other half likes it though..


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Rhys said:


> I know. Inka is made from wheat as well, not a single coffee bean has passed by it. It's a bit like flavourless Horlicks, but what can you do.. Other half likes it though..


 I have to disagree, nothing like a nice mug of Horlicks on a cold winters evening


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Fez said:


> I have to disagree, nothing like a nice mug of Horlicks on a cold winters evening


 You're right... This is nothing like Horlicks :classic_laugh:


----------

